# winter tyres



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

i have heard the law has changed in germany u must have winter tyres on .my motorhome is brand new do i need them we are of to germany at the begining of dec even though the motorhome is a new 1 and wheres the best place to get a good deal on winter tyres cheers guys.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello,

You are correct, the law has changed.

What are your tyre sizes please?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Go for

Toyo H09's £85
Falken HS-437 Van £85

Or Best would be £100 for the Vredstein Comtrac Winter

TM


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
What make and type of tyre is currently fitted to your vehicle?


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Shuggy68 said:


> i have heard the law has changed in germany u must have winter tyres on .my motorhome is brand new do i need them we are of to germany at the begining of dec even though the motorhome is a new 1 and wheres the best place to get a good deal on winter tyres cheers guys.


If your Elddis is brand new, just do a quick check of your existing tyres ....... if they carry the M & S mark (that's Mud & Snow) then they will comply with the 'winter tyre' requirement in Germany and Austria.

I only mention this because our new Augusta came with a full set of M & S tyres as standard.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

They must carry the M&S mark as Twn-Twp mentioned otherwise you will get fined if stopped by the German Police.....also if you are involved in an accident and again are found with the wrong tyres you are automatically to blame (the Germans are good at suing like the Americans).

You will even get fined if they believe you are the cause for slowing traffic because you have the incorrect tyres fitted.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Marks*



bigcats30 said:


> They must carry the M&S mark as Twn-Twp mentioned otherwise you will get fined if stopped by the German Police.....also if you are involved in an accident and again are found with the wrong tyres you are automatically to blame (the Germans are good at suing like the Americans).
> 
> You will even get fined if they believe you are the cause for slowing traffic because you have the incorrect tyres fitted.


. -

These are no ordinary tyres, these are not just M&S tyres. They are M+S tyres.

Talking of marks!

What is "Twn-Twp" please ?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Tyres*



teemyob said:


> Go for
> 
> Toyo H09's £85
> Falken HS-437 Van £85
> ...


Teemyob,

where are you getting those prices from ?

Steve


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Marks*



teemyob said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of marks! What is "Twn-Twp" please ?
> ...


----------

